# rescue pits with no papers



## ginger (Feb 15, 2017)

are all rescue pits that have no papers, considered mutts? 

my dog looks very much like a red rednose pit. she isn't super heavy however, less than 50 lbs. right now she is about 44 lbs. she is over a year old. 

I don't care if she is a mutt or not, just curious as to what to call her breed when asked. 

I am new to this forum, and new to my sons computer so I don't yet know how to upload a picture of her.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to GP.

Unfortunately, yes. No papers=mutt
mutt=dog of unknown lineage

Red is a coat color and red nose is a dog with a red nose. Neither of which designate lineage/pedigree.

But if you love your pup no matter what, that is all that matters.

To post pics, you go through a photo sharing sight like photo bucket and copy and paste the image link into the thread. 
I look forward to seeing pics of your pup.


----------

